# Lesertest Thermalright IFX-14: Tagebuch von Sk1ll3r



## Sk1ll3r (10. Mai 2008)

_Herzlich willkommen in meinem Tagebuch zum Lesertest des Thermalright IFX-14!_


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei PC-Cooling und PCGHX für die mir ermöglichte Teilnahme an diesem Lesertest bedanken!
Doch nun zum eigentlichen *Tagebuch*:


*0. Einleitung:*


Die lezte Woche war stressig. Ein Test jagte den nächsten,aber jezt hab ich erstmal das gröbste überstanden,
und kann mich dem Thermalright IFX-14 widmen. 

Das gute Stück kam am Donnerstag hier bei mir in Dresden an. Glücklicherweise hatte ein Nachbar das Packet für mich entgegengenommen, 
sodass ich direkt erste Bilder des mir zum Test zur Verfügung gestellten Packetes machen konnte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Bild sieht man den Lieferumfang des Bundles, welches zum Lesertest geschnürt wurde. Wie sich herausstellen sollte, 
war das jedoch nicht alles was sich im Karton befand, der übrigens sehr gut ausgepolstert war. Dazu jedoch später mehr.


*1. Sehen wir uns nun die einzelnen Bestandteile an:*


_Thermalright IFX-14:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der große, schlicht gestaltete Karton des Thermalright IFX-14. Mir gefällt das unauffällige Desgin sehr gut. Ich finde es hat einfach etwas, wenn man nicht schon auf der Verpackung mit Produktfeatures bombardiert wird. 


_Scythe S-Flex:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man den noch verpackten Scythe S-Flex.
Die Lüfterlager wurden von Sony entwickelt, und sollen (nachdem was man so hört) besonders leise und laufruhig sein.
Naja ich bleib wie immer misstrauisch, wir werden sehen.
Auf der Rückseite wird einem die spezielle Funktionsweise der Lüfterlager verständlich gemacht. 
Weiterhin finden sich dort die wichtigsten Informationen zum Lüfter, beispielsweise die Angabe zum Luftdurchfluss, Stromaufnahme, etc....

*Übrigens:* Wenn jemand die Schriftzeichen entschlüsseln kann, so soll derjenige mich bitte wissen lassen, was Scythe da geschrieben hat. 


_Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Ruf als "Gebläse" macht der extrem dicke und schwere Delta alle Ehre. Er kam ohne Verpackung daher, 
was jedoch keinerlei Auswirkungen auf seine Funktionstüchtigkeit hatte. 
Auffällig groß ist das Doppelkugellager: sicherlich eine Notwendigkeit aufgrund der hohen Umdrehungszahl des Delta´s, 
welche übrigens 4000rpm beträgt, und in einer Geräuschkulisse von 59db(a) resultiert (Herstellerangaben).


_*Hier noch ein Vergleichsbild der beiden 120mm-Lüfter:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, ist der Delta *deutlich* dicker als der Scythe S-Flex.


_Und nun der Überraschungsgast: ein Plastiktool zum verstreichen der Wärmeleitpaste, powered by NoiseBlocker!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses kleine Ding ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich den Karton fast schon weggeschmissen hatte. 
Wahrscheinlich ist das Tool nur ausversehen "reingerutscht", mein Mittester *teh kakajwow* fand jedenfalls kein solches in seinem Karton.... 
Nun gut, wir wollen nicht meckern und freuen uns über die nützliche Dreingabe! Wie ich festgestelt habe,
lässt sich die Wärmeleitpaste damit wirklich gut und vorallem gleichmäßig verteilen.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (10. Mai 2008)

*2. Los geht´s mit Auspacken:*


Das Auspacken gestaltete sich im Gegensatz zur Montage gewohnt schnell und unkompliziert, dazu später mehr.
Fangen wir nun an, zunächst muss der *IFX-14* das Licht meiner Lampe erblicken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnet man die Abdeckung des Kartons, sieht man zunächst erstmal nichts ausser einer Menge Schaumstoff. 
Der ganze Karton ist mit diesem Material gut ausgepolstert, und die Kühler somit entsprechend gut geschützt!
Weiterhin im Bild: Der Zusatzkühler HR-10, der auf der Rückseite des Mainboards montiert wird.

Dies soll in der Theorie bei den meisten Boards/Gehäusen passen, sofern es sich nicht gerade um ein Barbone oder ein besoners kleinen Midi-Tower handelt. 
In Wirklichkeit sieht die Situation jedoch etwas anders aus: Angrenzende Gehäusepfalzungen, quer verlaufdende ATX-Kabel, ja ganze Netzteilstränge verübeln einen den Einbau des HR-10. Leztendlich hat es dann aber doch gepasst.... 

Welche Probleme sich mir genau gestellt haben, könnt ihr im späteren Verlauf meines Tagebuches nachlesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum Zubehör des *IFX-14*, welches sich in einer länglichen Pappschachtel befindet.
Diese ist seitlich im Karton untergebracht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild tut sich vor einem auf, wenn man besagte Pappschachtel vom Inhalt befreit. 
Das Zubehör gestaltet sich meiner Meinung nach ziemlich reichhaltig, und übertrifft die meines *Scythe Ninja Plus* deutlich.
Leider vermisse ich ein paar Dinge. Zum einem werden nur Halteklammern für 2 Lüfter mitgeliefert, 
obwohl am Kühlkörper die Möglichkeit zur Montage von drei 120mm/140mm-Lüftern gegeben ist.

Ausserdem finde ich es schade, dass Thermalright nur zwei Silikonstreifen mitliefert. 
Somit kann nur einer der (bis zu) drei Lüfter vom Kühler entkoppelt befestigt werden, und der Effekt verpufft weitestgehend.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist die beiliegende Montageanleitung. Sie ist leider auf Englisch verfasst, dies sollte jedoch kein Problem darstellen. 
Alle Teile sind beschriftet, somit ist eine Verwechslung weitesgehend ausgeschlossen. 
Dass genau dies im Eifer des Gefechtes schon einmal passieren kann, könnt ihr im Abschnitt nachlesen, 
der sich mit der (in meinem Fall) äußert kniffligen Montage des *IFX-14* auseinandersetzt.

So, nun ist der Karton fast vollständig von seinen "Innereien" befreit, bleibt nur noch der eigentliche Kühlkörper.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein toller Anblick: Der Kühler beeindruckt selbst im Karton schon durch seine wahnwitzigen Abmessungen.
Der Lamellenabstand ist an allen Stellen gleichmäßig, die Verarbeitung -wie ich es von *Thermalright* kenne- sehr gut! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man nochmal, wie aufwändig der Karton ausgepolstert war. Das kann man in dieser Preisklasse auch erwarten, 
denn im Moment ist der günstigste Anbieter im *PCGH-Preisvergleich mit ca 50 *gelistet (nur für den Kühlkörper).


----------



## Sk1ll3r (10. Mai 2008)

So, nun ist der *Scythe S-Flex* an der Reihe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der *Scythe S-Flex* kommt in gewohnt auffällig und bunter *Scythe*-Manier daher.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt auf der Verpackung wird auf das besondere *S-FDB-Lüfterlager* hingewiesen, 
welches in seiner Funktionsweise auf der Rückseite der Verpackung erklärt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das *Zubehör* ist gewohnte Standardkost. Es liegen lediglich Schrauben zur Befestigung, 
sowie ein Adapter zum direkten Anschluss an das Netzteil in der Schachtel. An dieser Stelle hätte ich mir ein wenig mehr erhofft,
wie zum Beispiel ein Adapter oder ein Drehpoti, um den *S-Flex* regeln zu können.

Kein Problem - Drehpotis habe ich natürlich auch so, aber wenn ich an dieser Stelle beispielsweise an Lüfter von *Naxoina* denke, 
finde ich es schon ein wenig schade, dass dem S-Flex nur verhältnissmäßig wenig beiliegt. 

Ich finde, das mindeste hätte ein schicker *Scythe*-Sticker sein können


----------



## Sk1ll3r (10. Mai 2008)

Platzhalter 3


----------



## Sk1ll3r (10. Mai 2008)

Platzhalter 4


----------



## xQlusive (10. Mai 2008)

schöner Test, auch mal gute Fotos, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht 

wird man richtig Neidisch, son Delta Lüfter hat schon Stil, und ist ja auch nur unwesentlich laut


----------



## clock-king (13. Mai 2008)

Wäre es möglich die Fotos etwas größer zu machen?
Sonst bekomm ich noch Augenkrämpfe.
Aber guter Test bis jetzt.
Weiter so.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Mai 2008)

Der Test ist sehr schön geschrieben. Liest sich gut. Nur bin ich nicht so der Fan von Thumbnails, ich würde die Bilder auf 800 Pixel Breite skalieren (einfach mit Gimp) und einfach direkt einfügen. Man erkennt so Alles ohne klicken zu müssen, die Bilder sind nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß.


----------



## xTc (13. Mai 2008)

Toller Lesertest.

Mich würde ein Soundfile vom Delta sehr interessiere. Vielleicht bekommst du das ja hin. 
Und über ein Foto, wie sich der IFX-14 auf deinem Thermalright gemoddetem Asus-Baord macht, würd ich mich auch freuen. 

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Spaß mit diesem Monsterkühler.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (13. Mai 2008)

clock-king schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich die Fotos etwas größer zu machen?
> Sonst bekomm ich noch Augenkrämpfe.
> Aber guter Test bis jetzt.
> Weiter so.


 
Leider sind alle Aufnahmen in dieser Auflösung, aber ich werde nochmal ein paar in höherer Qualität machen. 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Der Test ist sehr schön geschrieben. Liest sich gut. Nur bin ich nicht so der Fan von Thumbnails, ich würde die Bilder auf 800 Pixel Breite skalieren (einfach mit Gimp) und einfach direkt einfügen. Man erkennt so Alles ohne klicken zu müssen, die Bilder sind nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß.


 
Dumme Frage: wie fügt man die Bilder denn direkt ein?  Ansonsten gerne!



xTc schrieb:


> Toller Lesertest.
> 
> Mich würde ein Soundfile vom Delta sehr interessiere. Vielleicht bekommst du das ja hin.
> Und über ein Foto, wie sich der IFX-14 auf deinem Thermalright gemoddetem Asus-Baord macht, würd ich mich auch freuen.
> ...


 
Gerne, Soundfile kommt heute Abend!


Danke für das Lob 
Fortsetzug folgt in Kürze!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Mai 2008)

Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: wie fügt man die Bilder denn direkt ein?  Ansonsten gerne!



Es gibt keine dumme Fragen ^^. Wenn du die Bilder im Forum hochgeladen hast, klickst du noch im Anhang-Pop-up auf die Bilder und öffnest sie in einem neuen Tab. Den Link kopierst du aus der Adresszeile mit Strg+C. Das klickst du auf das Bild einfügen Symbol (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), welches den richtigen Link erstellt wenn du Strg+V drückst und in der Vorschau kannst du kontrollieren obs auch geklappt hat.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (13. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dumme Fragen ^^. Wenn du die Bilder im Forum hochgeladen hast, klickst du noch im Anhang-Pop-up auf die Bilder und öffnest sie in einem neuen Tab. Den Link kopierst du aus der Adresszeile mit Strg+C. Das klickst du auf das Bild einfügen Symbol (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Danke 
Wird geändert....
Weiss nich ob ich alle Pics noch Heute machen kann, schreibe Morgen erstmal ne entspannte Klausur in Mathe 

Werd das wohl Morgen in Angriff nehmen, Morgen gehts ein großes Stück weiter


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Mai 2008)

Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Weiss nich ob ich alle Pics noch Heute machen kann, schreibe Morgen erstmal ne entspannte Klausur in Mathe



Hab ich da Ironie heraushören können ? Komm, Mathe is doch ma einfach^^


----------



## Sk1ll3r (13. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hab ich da Ironie heraushören können ? Komm, Mathe is doch ma einfach^^


 
 Neeee.....
Ich bekomms gar nicht gebacken 

....schlimmer ist nur noch Russisch und Chemie -.-


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Mai 2008)

klasse test bisher, weiter so. nu will ich bilder in action sehen 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Komm, Mathe is doch ma einfach^^


*zustimm* Schul-Rechnen ist echt einfach. Aber ich bezeichne es nicht mehr als Mathe, das fing nämlich erst mitte des ersten semesters an


----------



## xTc (24. Mai 2008)

Lang, lang ist's her. Ich warte auf mein Soundfile.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (24. Mai 2008)

Ja ich weiss  Bin in den lezten Tagen nicht mehr dazugekommen. Da ich meine Wohngenossen nur ungern aus dem Schlaf reißen möchte, kommt die File Morgen  (Dann aber ganz sicher ^^)

Weiter gehts morgen auch endlich! (nach längerer Pause)


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Mai 2008)

was ich zum IFX fragen wollte, ist es normal das er leicht locker ist, selbst mit voll festgedrehten schrauben..?er bewegt sich, falls man ihn anstößt..


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Mai 2008)

Leicht, bei mir, weil die Heatpipes nachgeben.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, also bei mir hat er auch ein wenig Spiel


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Mai 2008)

ich weiss nun warum..als ich den Kollegen abnahm, war nur in der Mitte WLP. es liegt wohl an der kleinen Auflagefläche und an der WLP die eine Art Gleitfilm erzeugt..denke mal das wird es wohl sein..


----------



## Henner (29. Mai 2008)

Hübsch, hübsch - wann geht's weiter?


----------



## xTc (29. Mai 2008)

Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss  Bin in den lezten Tagen nicht mehr dazugekommen. Da ich meine Wohngenossen nur ungern aus dem Schlaf reißen möchte, kommt die File Morgen  (Dann aber ganz sicher ^^)
> 
> Weiter gehts morgen auch endlich! (nach längerer Pause)




Ob ich je noch mit dem File rechnen kann?


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juni 2008)

so ich habe mal selbst getestet..:

mit dem Intel boxed macht mein e7200 unübertaktet rund 61 Grad.WLP The Chill Factor von Thermalright

mit dem mühsam plan geschliffenen IFX-14 sind es bei voller Auslastung 50 Grad.
Verwendet wird ein Scynte S-Flex 1600 Lüfter angeschlossen an den CPU-Fan stecker am Mainboard...WLP The Chill Factor von Thermalright

die Auslastung beträgt 100%, bei beiden Tests durch einen GPU- und einen CPU-Console-Folding at Home-Client!

Das Auslesen hat CPU-Core Temp vers. 0.99 übernommen...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Juni 2008)

Mein E7200 @IFX @500RPM macht unter Volllast ca 55° Core. (ohne OC, AS5)


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Mein E7200 @IFX @500RPM macht unter Volllast ca 55° Core. (ohne OC, AS5)


Hier gucke mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiss nicht ob es so hin kommt. das ist was er ausgelesen hat....mit Easy tune...
aber Core Temp zeigt grad 53 C


----------

